# 2007 Tarmac v. 2008 Tarmac?



## 2old2tri (Jul 4, 2007)

I am new to the forum and have been biking for about 3 years. I have been riding a Litespeed Tuscany (and really enjoy it), but my friends swear by carbon. My wife is graciously buying me a new bike for my birthday next month and I am leaning heavily towards the S Works Tarmac. 2 questions: Is the difference between the Tarmac and Tarmac SL worth it? I do mainly sprint triathlons and 50+ mile fun rides. I am a big guy (6'2" and 240 lbs-and getting smaller thanks to riding).

At 53 years old, my skill level is not towards the top, but I really enjoy riding and my wife is willing to spend the money to make me happy.

Question 2: Will the 2008 Tarmac be worth the wait over what is available now, or should I take advantage of "end of the year" pricing. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

2008 Tarmac won't be out until September. Usually the end of the year sale begins in October/November.

I don't know how big of a change 2008 will bring, but it is unlikely going to be as big as the changes from 2006 to 2007.

We have the 2007 Tarmac Comp, Expert, and SL on the college team. I have ridden all of them, but couldn't tell too much difference (it's really mental). But then, I have the cheapest, Comp. If I had the SL I'm sure that I would have different opinions...

But what I'm saying is... I'd wait until September/October to make a decision (Since 2008 wouldn't be out until then). The decision itself is up to you. 2007 SL sure is sweet (that's my recommendation) but... who knows what 2008 will bring? Good luck!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

All I have to say is it must be nice to have a wife who will buy you a $5000+ bike for your birthday.

Does she have a sister?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If you haven't seen it already, news on Specialized site about '08 Tarmac

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCWhatsNewDetail.jsp?article=6072&refp=USHome

From that link, you can download a pdf brochure about the 2008 S-Works Tarmac SL2


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Last year (2007) was the big change for S-Works Roubaix. For 2008 it remains essentially unchanged. For 2008, it looks like Specialized focused on the Tarmac; big changes are in store for it (the "SL2"), as others have pointed out. Personally, I'm waiting for the 2008 Tarmac SL2. As jetdog mentioned, see the brochure.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

According to my lbs, the 2007 SL frame is going to trickle down to the Tarmac Comp level and the high end 2008 Tarmacs will have a new improved SL frame. Specialized is also supposed to be re-working the entire Allez platform, so the frames will have tube shapes, such as the curved top tube, like the Tarmacs, only in aluminum. The shop seems very excited about the changes.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Regarding the Allez, info I got (that could be misleading, but source seemed very reliable) was that the whole line is sort of downgraded... the highest Allez will be the Elite and will only have Tiagra. But, that is in part due to a wider range of Tarmac offerings. It sounds like this doesn't matter much for 2old2tri anyway since they're looking at the higher end.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

jetdog9 said:


> If you haven't seen it already, news on Specialized site about '08 Tarmac
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCWhatsNewDetail.jsp?article=6072&refp=USHome
> 
> From that link, you can download a pdf brochure about the 2008 S-Works Tarmac SL2


I hope they will have other paint options available than the brochure...way too many logo's on that bike IMO.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

It's a hard choice...one I just made myself. I really like the '07 Tarmac Expert in Carbon/Yellow. I'm not a racer so the new SL2 wasn't in my plans anyway.

I ordered the last '07 52cm Tarmac Expert frame just last week since I want ot build it up with Campy instead of the Shimano components.. There were no complete bikes in that model/color/size left any way.

Basically, by waiting, you may not be able to choose between the two years...


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

garbec said:


> According to my lbs, the 2007 SL frame is going to trickle down to the Tarmac Comp level and the high end 2008 Tarmacs will have a new improved SL frame.


Slightly OT but I hope the same trickle down rule applies to the Roubaix line. Would love to see the curvey tubes of the more expensive models come through to the Elite and Comp models. Anyone hear anything about proposed '08 Roubaix changes?

J.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

All that changed on the lower Roubaix models is the price went up. They did add some compact options.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=08Roubaix


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

JimmyC said:


> Slightly OT but I hope the same trickle down rule applies to the Roubaix line. Would love to see the curvey tubes of the more expensive models come through to the Elite and Comp models. Anyone hear anything about proposed '08 Roubaix changes?
> 
> J.


The lower end Roubaix Comps and Elites are on Spec's website now. It doesn't look like they have the curved top tube.


----------



## nannibellani (Aug 2, 2007)

I am trying to make the same decision. I test-rode a 2007 (quick-step) version and was really impressed. But it's still higher $$ than I wanted to spend. I have it on good authority that the 2008 Tarmac will be a new frame and lighter than the 05 S-works. The Pro, Elite & Expert level frames look the same as the 2007 team-issue I test-rode w/compact frame - you can see them on UK websites, as they appear to be availble over there now. I'm just dying to see them post on the Specialized US site with the MSRP, so I can guage what to do!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I just picked up a 2006 Tarmac Comp for an Unreal price....$1475..I was also looking at an 07 but this price made it hard to refuse especially since there were no changes between 06 and 07


----------

